# Fuzzy Wuzzy Wasn't Fuzzy Wuz He? lol, it's Hylke the Friesian



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, he is fuzzy, isn't he?? I LOVE the photo of Eric saying "poo to you, stoopid. Pennies aren't scary."
Hylke and Eric are looking good, as always  Great photos!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Hylke looks fabulous but I just can't get over how amazing Eric looks. I remember when you first got him and the story that accompanied his homecoming...made me cry a little! To see him filled out so much and even just the expression on his face - he KNOWS he's home.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

EveningShadows said:


> Hylke looks fabulous but I just can't get over how amazing Eric looks. I remember when you first got him and the story that accompanied his homecoming...made me cry a little! To see him filled out so much and even just the expression on his face - he KNOWS he's home.


Any time I see Eric I always think of the first photo I took of him once he was home.











He has come SO so far. I adore him.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lovely. 
Ive never ridden a fresian, I know they arent know to gait per see, but he must have a very different movement, just looking at the trot photos. I guess they just pick up their feet/ float more?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Lovely.
> Ive never ridden a fresian, I know they arent know to gait per see, but he must have a very different movement, just looking at the trot photos. I guess they just pick up their feet/ float more?



It's a very huge movement. You have to learn how to post for sure. I've cheated for so long by riding gaited horses. It's not smooth in the least but their canter is real nice!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous! I don't think I've ever seen a Friesian quite so fluffy!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

He looks heaps pretty! annd the pic of him trotting is pretty too! i LOLED so hard when i saw the picture of one of your horses with his tounge pocked out!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, good job on Eric! He doesn't even look like the same horse!

Your friesian is beautiful. I know what you mean about the trot, when I first got my TB I was use to my QHs smooth had to work to post trot, when I first got on my TB I couldn't post more than a few strides before I felt like I was going to fall out of the saddle!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Talking about fantastic movement eh! he looks awesome!


----------

